Ask HN: What are the best tutorial for learning Flask? - pygix
======
joeclark77
Grinberg's tutorial is pretty good. The book version is "Flask Web
Development" (O'Reilly). There are some bits of it that are out of date. You
can use my "flaskula" repo as a reference with some fixes:
[https://github.com/joeclark-phd/flaskula](https://github.com/joeclark-
phd/flaskula)

------
johns
[https://blog.miguelgrinberg.com/post/the-flask-mega-
tutorial...](https://blog.miguelgrinberg.com/post/the-flask-mega-tutorial-
part-i-hello-world)

------
wsp_nomad
[https://scotch.io/tutorials/getting-started-with-flask-a-
pyt...](https://scotch.io/tutorials/getting-started-with-flask-a-python-
microframework)

[https://scotch.io/tutorials/build-a-crud-web-app-with-
python...](https://scotch.io/tutorials/build-a-crud-web-app-with-python-and-
flask-part-one)

The first one whets the appetite with an overview/setup and the second one
gets your hands dirty building a CRUD app.

------
shanecleveland
The tutorials/examples on the site itself are best introductory stuff I've
used.

~~~
mjhea0
Start there, then check out [https://github.com/mjhea0/flaskr-
tdd](https://github.com/mjhea0/flaskr-tdd)

